# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  looking for a decent hotel near whitehouse

## sethtomp

I and a friend are staying in Negril for a trip, but need to go to Whitehouse to attend a wedding.  Instead of going back to Negril in the middle of the night, we thought we'd find a place to stay in the Whitehouse area for the night.

Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent (clean and safe) place to stay for an evening?  We found a place in Bluefields that looks OK...but any firsthand knowledge would be much appreciated.

Thank you.

----------


## BCBud

Natania's Guest House, Belmont is a great property - you might want to spend more than one nite there.

http://nataniasguesthouse.com/

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

BCBud is right. Very nice property. We used to stay at the  Culloden Caf (now closed) almost next door.

----------


## rachel

I agree - Natania's is very nice.  We used to go over and eat at the Culloden Cafe - sometimes Bruce, the dog from Natanias, would come along with us for supper.

----------


## sethtomp

thanks for the lookout.

----------


## jamaicarob

we were married in Belmont at a guest house right across from the water where the 4 piers go out to the sea along the wall, there is Clockies bar on the side of the road, great guesthouse about 45 u.s. a nite with a pool, soon come

----------


## Chrispy

Just drove thru there saturday and there are quite a few little places that looked cool for the night.  Didn't write any names but if you get there early and just drive thru there will be plenty of choices.  I have stayed with Bigga at Shades in Belmont and he is really cool and will prob come pick you up that night.  Whitehouse looked pretty happening in the town.

----------

